
Overview of the Esophagus – Digestive Disorders – Merck Manuals Consumer Version - Preme
https://www.merckmanuals.com/home/digestive-disorders/esophageal-and-swallowing-disorders/overview-of-the-esophagus
======
paulrpotts
I write this with all due respect to the poster: what the fuck?

